# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Προβλήματα στη λειτουργία του photo gallery

## Evie

Εδώ θα είναι η "γραμμή παραπόνων" για το photo gallery.

Για την πρώτη εβδομάδα, ας μείνουμε στα "επείγοντα" περιστατικά γιατί αλλιώς θα πελαγώσουμε  :winky:

----------


## vas

δεν ξέρω αν θεωρείται επείγον ή απλά είμαι άσχετη..  "fullyhappy" 
έφτιαξα το άλπμπου, [σαμμυ] (μαλλον)   ::  
αλλά δεν ξέρω πως ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες  ::

----------


## Evie

Ναι το άλμπουμ φτιάχτηκε  ::  

Πρέπει να σου εμφανίζεται ο σύνδεσμος "προσθηκη αρχείου" πάνω πάνω...για ακολούθησέ τον   ::

----------


## vas

αχ εύηηη,δε μπορώ,δεν καταλαβαίνω,πάρησα προσθηκη αρχείου κ μετά μου έβγαλε να βάλω κάτι σε 2 κουτάκια,αλλα δεν καταλαβαίνω  ::   ::

----------


## Evie

το πρώτο ειναι ποσα αρχεια θελεις να ανεβασεις απο τον ΗΥ σου
το δεύτερο  ποσα αρχεια θελεις να ανεβασεις από το ιντερνετ


[warning:1rb85s38]Α, επίσης, αν δείτε απότομα να σας "πετάει" έξω, για ελέγξτε αν υπάρχει το "www" στην αρχή της διεύθυνσης. Αν όχι, προσθέστε το με το χέρι και μάλλον θα σας αναγνωρίσει. Μέχρι να το φτιάξουμε.[/warning:1rb85s38]

----------


## Evie

τελικά το ρυθμισα να δεχεται το πολύ 5 αρχεία κάθε φορά για ανέβασμα από τον σκληρό δίσκο
Επίσης, κάθε μέλος έχει στη διάθεσή του συνολικά 100MB.

----------


## vagelis76

Εύη προσπαθώ να βάλω φωτο στο αλμπουμ και όλα πάνε καλά....όταν πατάω "συνέχεια" για να προστεθούν....μου βγάζει κενή σελίδα χωρίς καμία εξέληξη....κάνω κάτι λάθος??????

----------


## Evie

Για 2 λεπτά δε λειτουργούσε γιατί έκανα μια προσθήκη. Μπορεί να έπεσες στην περίπτωση! Σε παρακαλώ ξαναπροσπάθησε   :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

> Εύη προσπαθώ να βάλω φωτο στο αλμπουμ και όλα πάνε καλά....όταν πατάω "συνέχεια" για να προστεθούν....μου βγάζει κενή σελίδα χωρίς καμία εξέληξη....κάνω κάτι λάθος??????


Το ιδιο προβλημα εχω κ εγω...  :sad:  
Καταφερα να ανεβασω 3 φωτογραφιες κ μετα τιποτα....

----------


## Evie

πατάτε το κουμπάκι "προσθήκη αρχείου" από το μενού και σας το βγάζει αυτό;

----------


## vicky_ath

> πατάτε το κουμπάκι "προσθήκη αρχείου" από το μενού και σας το βγάζει αυτό;


Οχι!οταν παω στην προσθηκη αρχειου ολα καλα...μου γραφει το αρχειο προστεθηκε επιτυχως, πατηστε συνεχεια για να βαλετε το αρχειο σε αλμπουμ!Ε μολις πατησω τη συνεχεια....μονο ασπρη σελιδα κ τιποτε αλλο!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Τελικα εχτες καταφερα να ανεβασω καποιες φωτογραφιες κ συνειδητοποιησα το εξης...το προβλημα μου το βγαζει μονο σε ορισμενα αρχεια κ οχι σε ολα!Τωρα το γιατι....αγνωστο!

----------


## Evie

Ναι την είδα και τη μία σχολίασα δεόντως   ::  
Μπορείς να δεις τι κατάληξη έχουν τα αρχεία που δεν ανεβαίνουν?

----------


## vicky_ath

Το ειδα το σχολιο!!
Την ιδια καταληξη με τις υπολοιπες εχουν(.jpg). Ολες οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το κινητο μου...οποτε δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι φταιει!  ::

----------


## Evie

::   ::   ::  θα μας τρελάνει!
Δες λίγο αν είναι στα ελληνικά η ονομασία..

----------


## vicky_ath

Η ονομασια των φωτογραφιων εννοεις ε?ολες ονομαζονται αυτοματα απο το τηλεφωνο, π.χ.: IMG430.jpg. Δοκιμασα να αλλαξω κ ονομα κ δε λειτουργει παλι!!!

----------


## vagelis76

παλι τα ιδια δε μπορω να βάλω φωτος
οταν παω στην προσθηκη αρχειου ολα καλα...μου γραφει το αρχειο προστεθηκε επιτυχως, πατηστε συνεχεια για να βαλετε το αρχειο σε αλμπουμ!Ε μολις πατησω τη συνεχεια....μονο ασπρη σελιδα κ τιποτε αλλο!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

> παλι τα ιδια δε μπορω να βάλω φωτος
> οταν παω στην προσθηκη αρχειου ολα καλα...μου γραφει το αρχειο προστεθηκε επιτυχως, πατηστε συνεχεια για να βαλετε το αρχειο σε αλμπουμ!Ε μολις πατησω τη συνεχεια....μονο ασπρη σελιδα κ τιποτε αλλο!!


χαχα...Βαγγελη μαλλον καποιο βουντου εχουν κανει σε εμας τους 2!!!Απ'οτι βλεπω ειμαστε οι μονοι που εχουμε τετοιο προβλημα!!

----------


## Evie

μπα, πολύ πιθανό να έχουν και άλλοι δυσκολία...πάντως μια γνωστή μου που της ζήτησα να βάλει μια τυχαία φωτογραφία δεν συνάντησε πρόβλημα. Τι να πω...Βαγγέλη για στείλε μου εδώ τη φωτό σου αν μπορείς να κάνω δοκιμές...   ::

----------


## vagelis76

να σου πώ την αλήθεια σήμερα δε δοκοίμασα(βαριομουνα λίγο)και δε ξέρω αν ακόμα συμβαίνει το ίδιο.....

----------


## Evie

Μα δεν είναι να μπαίνεις τώρα σε αυτή τη διαδικασία, πρέπει να βρεθεί μια λύση πρώτα.   ::  

Θα δοκιμάσω τώρα να της βάλω. Αχ αυτά τα τσαχπίνικα μάτια πολύ μου αρέσουν!

----------


## vagelis76

τελικα δοκόμασα τώρα.......
5 επιτυχείς προσθήκες.

Παρακαλώ κάντε κλικ στο 'Συνέχεια' για να προσθέσετε τα αρχεία σε άλμπουμς.

έκανα κλικ....λευκη σελίδα πηρα!!!!!

----------


## Evie

επιτέλους ανακάλυψα το λάθος και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το διορθώσω   :winky:  Κάντε λίγη υπομονή  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

> επιτέλους ανακάλυψα το λάθος και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το διορθώσω   Κάντε λίγη υπομονή


  ::   ::   ::  
Μπράβο!!!!  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Εύη απόψε μου βγάζει άλλα.....

Λάθος   
Το επιλεγμένο άλμπουμ δεν υπάρχει ή δεν έχετε άδεια πρόσθεσης αρχείων σε αυτό  

απλα ενημερωτικά στο λέω....  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

> Εύη απόψε μου βγάζει άλλα.....
> 
> Λάθος   
> Το επιλεγμένο άλμπουμ δεν υπάρχει ή δεν έχετε άδεια πρόσθεσης αρχείων σε αυτό  
> 
> απλα ενημερωτικά στο λέω....


Τα ιδια κ σε μενα!!  ::

----------


## Evie

Ε ναι αφού πάω βήμα βήμα   ::  γιατί έχω χρόνο με το σταγονόμετρο

Το Σ/Κ θα το αναλάβω πιο δυναμικά.

Ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση  παιδιά  :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

Εμεις ευχαριστουμε για την προσπαθεια που κανεις!!!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Evie

το πρόβλημα στο photo gallery λύθηκε και περιμένουμε να ανεβάσετε και πάλι πολλές πολλές φωτογραφίες σας!

 ::  

Σε λίγες ώρες  θα ανανεώσουμε και το φωτο-αφιέρωμα της πρώτης σελίδας.

----------


## vicky_ath

> το πρόβλημα στο photo gallery λύθηκε και περιμένουμε να ανεβάσετε και πάλι πολλές πολλές φωτογραφίες σας!
> 
>  
> 
> Σε λίγες ώρες  θα ανανεώσουμε και το φωτο-αφιέρωμα της πρώτης σελίδας.


Ευη μολις ειδα αυτο το post σου χαρηκα πολυ!!Ετσι πηγα να κανω το πρωτο πειραμα...τα αποτελεσματα αρνητικα!Δε με θελει το photo gallery...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Evie
> 
> το πρόβλημα στο photo gallery λύθηκε και περιμένουμε να ανεβάσετε και πάλι πολλές πολλές φωτογραφίες σας!
> 
>  
> 
> Σε λίγες ώρες  θα ανανεώσουμε και το φωτο-αφιέρωμα της πρώτης σελίδας.
> 
> 
> Ευη μολις ειδα αυτο το post σου χαρηκα πολυ!!Ετσι πηγα να κανω το πρωτο πειραμα...τα αποτελεσματα αρνητικα!Δε με θελει το photo gallery...


 Γιατί βρε παιδί μου,εγώ μια χαρά έκανα νέο άλμπουμ και ανέβασα νέες φωτό σε υπάρχον.  ::

----------


## Evie

Βίκυ εσύ λογικά έχεις δημιουργήσει ήδη άλμπουμ πριν από λίγες μέρες, ετσι δεν είναι; Τώρα πρέπει απλά να πατήσεις "προσθήκη αρχείου" από το μενού, εκεί να επιλέξεις τα αρχεία για ανέβασμα και στη συνέχεια να ζητήσεις να προστεθεί στο άλμπουμ σου...  ::

----------


## vagelis76

::   ::  ούτε εγω κατάφερα να βάλω.....  ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

> ούτε εγω κατάφερα να βάλω.....


μολις ξαναπροσπαθησα....δοκοίμασα με 2 φωτο...τελικα μπήκε η 1......
προσπαθησα να βαλω περιγραφη αρχειού δε τα καταφερα....
ξαναδοκοίμασα να βάλω και άλλη και μου βγάζει λευκή σελίδα

όλα ενημερωτικά Εύη    ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

> Βίκυ εσύ λογικά έχεις δημιουργήσει ήδη άλμπουμ πριν από λίγες μέρες, ετσι δεν είναι; Τώρα πρέπει απλά να πατήσεις "προσθήκη αρχείου" από το μενού, εκεί να επιλέξεις τα αρχεία για ανέβασμα και στη συνέχεια να ζητήσεις να προστεθεί στο άλμπουμ σου...


Ναι εχω 1 αλμπουμ!Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν φτανει μεχρι το σημειο που επιλεγω την προσθηκη του αρχειου στο αλμπουμ...Οταν μου βγαζει "επιτυχης προσθηκη" παταω συνεχεια για να βαλω τη φωτο στο αλμπουμ κ εκει μου βγαζει παλι κενη σελιδα!Ουσιαστικα εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με πριν!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ααααααααααααααα..............  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Τι γινετε ρε παιδια??Παει το αλμπουμ με τις 5 φωτογραφιες που ειχα καταφερει να ανεβασω...Με αυτο-διεγραψε το photo gallery, τετοιο μισος μου εχει!!!  ::

----------


## Evie

Οχι έκανα ρυθμίσεις εγώ  :winky:  

 Για ξαναδοκίμασε τώρα. Να θυμάσαι , μόλις ανεβάσεις τις φωτογραφίες και πατήσεις "συνέχεια" να επιλέξεις το άλμπουμ σου.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Οχι έκανα ρυθμίσεις εγώ  
> 
>  Για ξαναδοκίμασε τώρα. Να θυμάσαι , μόλις ανεβάσεις τις φωτογραφίες και πατήσεις "συνέχεια" να επιλέξεις το άλμπουμ σου.


Ευη μου τιποτα...  :sad:   Να σου πω θελεις να σου στειλω τον κωδικο μου σε pm κ να μπεις εσυ απο το λογαριασμο μου να δεις αν τα καταφερεις?

----------


## Evie

οχι περιμενε θα τα κανω με το χερι. Δες το σε 2 λεπτά.

----------


## Evie

Το άλλαξα. Βίκυ αυτό που συνέβαινε ήταν ότι ήταν πολύ μεγάλες οι διαστάσεις της φωτογραφίας. Την επόμενη φορά δοκίμασε να βάλεις μικρότερες σε διαστάσεις φωτογραφίες, να δούμε   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

> Το άλλαξα. Βίκυ αυτό που συνέβαινε ήταν ότι ήταν πολύ μεγάλες οι διαστάσεις της φωτογραφίας. Την επόμενη φορά δοκίμασε να βάλεις μικρότερες σε διαστάσεις φωτογραφίες, να δούμε


Ενταξει Ευη τα καταφερα!Ηταν οντως το μεγεθος της φωτογραφιας που εφταιγε, το αλλαξα κ ανεβηκε τελικα!!!Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!  ::

----------


## Evie

Ναι την είδα τη φωτογραφία και χάρηκα  ::  ! Ε τόσο ομορφούλης που είναι ο μικρός, χαλάλι το "παίδεμα".
Περιμένουμε και άλλλες φωτογραφίες , πολλές!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μοναχογιο τον εχω...οποτε ολα για χαρη του!!  ::   ::

----------

